# Snake



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Friday night, sitting at my new shop about 14 beers into a case of Coors light. Wife has gone to bed, nobody around I'm enjoying the evening with a bon-fire burning off some timber I have cut down. Nothing going on, stars are out, basically having a relaxing evening with my own thoughts. I'm thinking, I've got a CD player behind me, nobody around, Imma put in some classic Merle Haggard and belt it out like nobodys business. Who cares, aint nobody around. I walk out to my truck, grab my favorite Merle CD, walk back into my new shop thinking it don't get no better than this, kneel down to pop open the cd player to find this little guy under the player.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol thats a site to see. i bet u rolled back on ur a$$. whats so bad usually when u see one bout that size there is more lingering around


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i would have shat myself .. copperhead has a nasty bite .. not the venom its the infection you get from the bite


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

byrd said:


> lol thats a site to see. i bet u rolled back on ur a$$. whats so bad usually when u see one bout that size there is more lingering around


It's momma I'm concerned about.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol moma has a bigger bite but baby injects more venom


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

walker said:


> i would have shat myself .. copperhead has a nasty bite .. not the venom its the infection you get from the bite


copperhead?

As far as I'm concerned ANY SNAKE with a triangle head is a copperheadedrattlemoccasin.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Walker loves snakes! He would of hugged it. Man,snakes give me the kreeps!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i hear u on that. but yeah majority of venomous snakes inject more venow as a baby because they havent learned to conserve venom for hunting. larger ones barely inject venom on defensive strikes so they dont have to spend time waiting to produce more venom for hunting


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I played with him a while before the beheading. I put my shoe up to him and I could feel him hit the bottom. It was kinda cool............still looking for the momma though.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Snakes and spiders give me the creeps.


----------



## thefuzz (Aug 19, 2010)

i would have had 1 torn up cd player and a new shop with 38cal. vent holes in it !! short story when i was 10 my 13yr old brother got a blk snake an threw at me i tld him if he did it again i would shoot him. went got my dads 25cal frome under the matress and went out side as he threw it i shot him in the leg! [thank god i was a bad shot back then] he never got ner me again with a snake!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Bet it sobered ya real quick


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

yes , patch work would be on the to do list, along with new cd player


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yikes!

Keep those eyes peeled for sure!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Man i hate snakes!!!! Kill em all!!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Dang Darryl I'm not gonna lie if you didn't have proof I woulda said you were gettin a bit tipsy lol but in your case that snake would have been in more then 2 pieces if it were me


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am TERRIFIED of snakes


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I laughed my butt off after reading that! LMFAO-----Copperheadedrattlemocassin


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i dont like snakes either...the only good snake is a dead one.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I guess I'm weird... snakes dont bother me, I'll catch one and play with it.... if its poisonous I'll kill it when I'm tired of it, if not poisonous I'll let him go. The only time snakes bother me is if they sneak up on me and suprise me....even then I'm not scared of them they just catch me off guard. 
Glad he didnt get ya, good luck with findin momma....dang copperheads blend in real good.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

The only snake I don't "destroy" (12g shotgun), are king snakes.... I see a king snake, and I just calmly(in a panick) turn around and walk (run) back into the house and wait a while before I go back out... Anything other than a king snake, I go back in the house, pick a 12g auto, and go out and make fertilizer.... LOL.... I hate a snake...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

King snakes dont make good fertilizer??


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

King snakes eat other snakes...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah, a new best friend...lol
Good to know


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

dang Hope you find momma real soon.. I was about 2 inches away from stepping on a copper head last year behind my house.. 

He got he good ole 1100 12ga with no plug. 5 shells of 7.5 shot sweet loving. :rockn:

I put mothballs around m yhouse spring of the year. its just something I read online and it seems to work for the most part.. I hat them more than anyone else on any forum anywhere.. I know I do


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Atleast you guys dont have a cat that likes to kill them and put them on the front porch right in front of the door so when your half asleep in the morning and step out to leave and nearly step on it and have a heart attack.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^^hahahahaha^^^^^


----------

